# " White Cherries"



## N2TORTS (Feb 5, 2012)

Rainier cherries are also known as the "white cherry" because they have white, creamy flesh and the skin is yellowish-red blush once they're ripe.....  





OK ... Now My " White Cherry" ......Queen ELizabeth*..is one unique Cherry Head. While most sporting a vivid red to orange coloring , as well as typical " Cherry red bulbous nose" She has a mild pinkish red head tone .... with almost a pure white nose. Queeny' is not a tiny gal . Pictured here with " Oscar " my alpha male along side of a 6" cherry head. ....deffinitly a unique and wonderful gal...














HAppy Tort~N
JD~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice! How awesome that you have all sorts of torts and assorted colors of Cherries to boot. Queeny must look especially coked up when she gets in the calcium! She's a beauty.

I am eagerly awaiting the Bright Pink Cherry thread.


----------

